# Who's hit an ace?



## chiefmasterjedi (Sep 21, 2007)

I've been playing golf on and off since i was 8 years old and i've never hit a hole in one, but i've hit the pin twice and i've hit the pin for a double eagle on a par 5.

Post back if you've made one.

chief.


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 22, 2007)

Only if miniature golf counts, lol.


----------



## chiefmasterjedi (Sep 21, 2007)

I don't think i've hit one there either:dunno:


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

I have had 3 Hole In Ones over 25 years of playing.
147 Yards. 7 iron
175 Yards, into a big wind, 5 iron
173 Yards, 7 iron a bit downwind.

I have had many eagles on Par 4's including two this past summer.

I have had many eagles on Par 5's. But I have yet to have an Albatross on a Par 5. Came close a few times, including one time I hit the pin from 235 out, the ball sat on the edge of the cup for an easy eagle


----------



## Gibby (Sep 9, 2007)

On Minigolf I think one or two.
On the driving range I hit the pin stood up at about 120 yds with a hell of a lot of wind with my 7-iron.
On the course I'll not bother thinking about it until I get better, hitting the Green is good enough for me!


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Twice.

1) 1989 Club Championship (August). Holed out on the 140 yard 17th hole with an 8 iron and Titleist Tour balata 100 comp. Split the $2400 hole in one pot with another guy who aced the same hole just 20 minutes ahead of me.

2) 1990 Casual round (May). 160 yard 4th hole. Hit a wayward shot that bounded off the hill left of the green and hit the pin with enough force to make the flagstick oscilate visibly... but it dropped in the hole. 

I've also hit the flagstick with my tee shot on a 340 yard par 4... then missed the remaining 8 foot eagle putt. I did eagle one par 4 from the fairway... 100 yard uphill 9 iron.


----------



## old zeke (Dec 14, 2007)

four years ago , 8 iron from 143, then 2 years ago on my birthday got another from 148 with the 8 iron


----------



## chiefmasterjedi (Sep 21, 2007)

I got close again today, par 3, 151 yards, 8 iron over water. Pitched down 3" behind the hole, hopped and stopped for a 4' birdie putt (which i sank). I wish i had played my Taylormade tp/black ball instead of a Noodle, then it would have spun back a touch and maybe gone in, the water scared me


----------



## BogeyXL (Oct 28, 2007)

The very first time I ever walked unto a course. Par 3 course, 7th hole, 137 yds., 7 iron, teed-up on those silly rubber tees. Struck the ball thin, and it got up as high as 3 yards. Rolled the rest of the way directly into the hole. Quite arguably the ugliest looking 'ace' ever sunk. Maybe the way it went into the hole, or simply because I had no idea of its worth, it didn't register at all. Got a plaque, a set of golf balls, and a new glove from the course.

A month and a half later: 2nd time on a full course, 4th hole, 167 yards, 6 iron, one bouncer.

Those were many moons ago. To this day, I've yet to hit an eagle.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

BogeyXL said:


> The very first time I ever walked unto a course. Par 3 course, 7th hole, 137 yds., 7 iron, teed-up on those silly rubber tees. Struck the ball thin, and it got up as high as 3 yards. Rolled the rest of the way directly into the hole. Quite arguably the ugliest looking 'ace' ever sunk. Maybe the way it went into the hole, or simply because I had no idea of its worth, it didn't register at all. Got a plaque, a set of golf balls, and a new glove from the course.
> 
> A month and a half later: 2nd time on a full course, 4th hole, 167 yards, 6 iron, one bouncer.
> 
> Those were many moons ago. To this day, I've yet to hit an eagle.



Ummm.... well, I figure you probably know this, but an ace on a par 3 hole IS an eagle.. :laugh:


----------



## BogeyXL (Oct 28, 2007)

Fourputt said:


> Ummm.... well, I figure you probably know this, but an ace on a par 3 hole IS an eagle.. :laugh:


 Of course. 

But seriously, I'll gladly trade one of the aces for an eagle (on a Par 4 or especially a Par 5). I come oh-so close on par 5s a few times, but couldn't quite hole one. IMO, I feel that hitting an ace involves a bit of luck. While hitting an eagle, especially on a par 5, would require a bit more skill than luck for no other reason than it would take 3 great shots in a row to accomplish it.

Anyway, here's hoping an ace is in the near future for everyone here.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

BogeyXL said:


> Of course.
> 
> But seriously, I'll gladly trade one of the aces for an eagle (on a Par 4 or especially a Par 5). I come oh-so close on par 5s a few times, but couldn't quite hole one. IMO, I feel that hitting an ace involves a bit of luck. While hitting an eagle, especially on a par 5, would require a bit more skill than luck for no other reason than it would take 3 great shots in a row to accomplish it.


Agree with you here, although sometimes it just takes 2 great shots and decent putt (I've made eagles where I only had to sink a putt of less than 5 feet). But yes, IMO, making eagles shows a higher degree of playing skill than accidentally holing one for an Ace. I've had 2 of those accidents, but I've made many eagles on par 5 holes.... so I must be very skilled.  Or used to be... been a while since the last eagle, but I use to be consistently longer than I am now. Most par 5's used to be reachable in 2.... alas no longer. :dunno:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I've made 4, including one on a short par 4 hole. (1st hole at Standard Club in Louisville, Ky.)

All were made within a 5 year period between 1968 - 1973. I made 2 of them on the same hole within 2 weeks of each other. (7th hole at Standard Club) I haven't made one since. As a matter of fact, the closest I've come is about 6" and I haven't hit the pin as far as I recall. I have made some eagles, hitting irons in from fairways on par 4 holes, that were longer than the hole in ones I made.

I have also made an albatross, (double eagle), on the second hole at Caymanas Golf Club in Spanishtown, Jamaica. My playing partners BEGGED me to take things seriously that day and even three putting the last hole for bogey, I shot 66, 6 under.


----------



## Jamin21 (Jun 7, 2007)

old zeke said:


> four years ago , 8 iron from 143, then 2 years ago on my birthday got another from 148 with the 8 iron


On your birthday! Congrats, that must have been very special.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Short answer: No


In 10+ years of playing I have not made an ace.

I have hit the flagstick numerous times.

I have hit the flag itself twice. 

I have been within 2 feet on a 231 yard par 3. 

No ace.


----------

